# Rescue Progress



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Hi all

I've been so excited today! Huxley is doing so well, and in just two weeks I thought i'd take this opportunity to demonstrate his last week's progress - in the form of some photos! (My photographic skills are known to my friends to be pretty awful so please bear with me!)







Huxley - The Great Unseen






Huxley - The Greatest Hidden Cat






Huxley - Peeking






Huxley - Yes?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh such lovely photos! Great progress in a short space of time. Can't wait to see all of Huxley when he is brave enough xx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

Lovely pictures (and they tell the story too).
I've been following your other thread and have to say I am so impressed with Huxley's progress and with your patience and understanding.
Well done!


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

Aww thanks so much @silvi - means a lot to have the support of people on here I have to say


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

And for the next installment 










Hux actually out in the same room as me, and playing with Snafu
















And finally, tonight, he ate munchies from my hand and nuzzled me, and purred and let me stroke him! (five weeks in!)


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

aww, brilliant progress @ZoeM . and what a handsome chap hux is, no we cam see him properly. gorgeous eyes xx


----------



## silvi (Jul 31, 2014)

I bet you often wondered whether you would ever be taking a picture of Huxley taking treats from your hand!
Fantastic progress


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Love this update :Happy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's wonderful and the pictures say it all. He's lovely and certainly coming out of himself now, won't be long before there will be cuddles


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

@silvi You have no idea how much doubt Ive had about this beautiful cat, It's been a struggle and I continue to get hissed at on a regular basis when I startle him. My friends who met him at the beginning think I've somehow photoshopped the pics lol He's a little superstar! ))))))))

Thanks all for your kind words )


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

It's still early days Zoe! I think you've done wonders with Huxley in what is actually, a very short space of time. Well done!


----------

